# Homeland Security Conference 11/30



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Homeland Security Conference

All applicants must mail or fax a copy of the Application form found on page 17
of the Conference Brochure with a letter of endorsement from their department
or agency. Standard MFA registration forms are not permitted. No walk-ins
will be allowed.

Check out the Conference Brochure and Registration information [PDF]

November 30 - December 1, 2006
9 a.m. - 4:15 p.m.

A conference on Preparing for and 
Managing Terrorism and Weapons of 
Mass Destruction Incidents

at the

Westford Regency Inn and Conference Center 
219 Littleton Road (Route 110) 
Westford, Massachusetts 01886

For Directions: www.westfordregency.com/Directions/

The Commonwealth of Massachusetts, Executive Office of Public Safety, and the Department of Fire Services are pleased to present the Homeland Security Conference on Preparing for and Managing Terrorism and Weapons of Mass Destruction Incidents. This conference is designed to assist the emergency services to prepare for and manage terrorism / weapons of mass destruction incidents.

This goal of this seminar is to demonstrate to the public safety community the importance of working together to mitigate terrorism and weapons of mass destruction incidents. Command and emergency response personnel from law enforcement, the fire service, emergency medical services, hazardous materials teams, emergency management agencies, federal and state agencies and departments involved in homeland defense should plan to attend this extremely informative and timely conference.

http://www.mass.gov/dfs/index.shtm


----------

